# I wish Federal would make HST for the .38 Special



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Boom! And here it is. The flying paint bucket! Would love to try this but at $1.54 + tax per round I'll let the Youtubers experiment first. There is Hydra-Shok .38 but probably not the best choice for a 1.87" barrel from what I've read & seen online. https://www.shootingillustrated.com...emium-introduces-38-spl-plusp-hst-micro-ammo/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

At that price you might instead load your own, using fairly basic tools.
Even a Lee Loader would be OK for 50 rounds per session.

Load hollow-base, full-wadcutter bullets upside-down, so they come out hollow-base first.
You could even fill the hollow with RTV Silicone, to make clothing-penetration better.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> At that price you might instead load your own, using fairly basic tools.
> Even a Lee Loader would be OK for 50 rounds per session.
> 
> Load hollow-base, full-wadcutter bullets upside-down, so they come out hollow-base first.
> You could even fill the hollow with RTV Silicone, to make clothing-penetration better.


I bought factory rounds that were similar to those about 20 years ago, I still have 40 of them. I think they were called "Hyrda-Shok" at the time. I believe they were 158 grain? They are inverted wadcutters with a protrusion in the center. They had very little recoil out of a J-frame revolver. I shot some into a block of ice and they mushroomed out really nice. I don't know if they are still available? I haven't seen them in quite some time. People that hand load were inverting wadcutters as you've mentioned for a better self defense round out of those short barreled .38's. An idea that caught on until Federal decided to manufacture them adding that protrusion.

That new HST line looks similar except they are jacketed and without the protrusion. The jacket is a welcome addition to that type of round as it will reduce the lead fouling. I think I'll have to get some.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Boom! And here it is. *The flying paint bucket!* Would love to try this but at $1.54 + tax per round I'll let the Youtubers experiment first. There is Hydra-Shok .38 but probably not the best choice for a 1.87" barrel from what I've read & seen online. https://www.shootingillustrated.com...emium-introduces-38-spl-plusp-hst-micro-ammo/


Great description! If you check out my previous post, I bought earlier versions of that round which performed well in an S&W J-frame at least as far as bullet expansion goes. Penetration? That I couldn't tell. I fired mine into a block of ice. I suspect that these will perform just as well especially with those small serrations cut into the bullet jacket.

I don't blame you for waiting to see how it all pans out. But I think I'm going to gamble and buy a box. It looks to me as an improvement over the old design.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm curious enough I think I'll try a box as soon as I find it. Wondering if it hits point of aim, is accurate & has low muzzle flash. I checked & haven't seen it online yet, not sure when they'll start shipping it. My LCR 38 is pretty accurate with Speer Gold Dot 135 gr Short Barrel but this might be my new carry ammo if it performs well. Sometimes I carry a 9mm, sometimes a 380 but about 95% of the time it's the LCR.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well it took nearly 7 months since it was announced but it's finally on their website & available to buy now. My box just arrived. Will see how it groups this weekend. I hope my local Walmart stocks it eventually, $14.95 to ship 20 rounds is ridiculous. The ammo itself was $20.48.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally got time to try it today. Very accurate & hit point of aim from my LCR. Only shot 10 of them, keeping 5 for each LCR. Not for speed loaders as you might guess. Took some fiddling around to get them in so I'll keep Gold Dots in the speed loaders & carry the LCRs with HST. My local Walmart has HST in other calibers & I'm hoping they eventually have the 38 HST.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The first gel test I've seen online. Much better penetration than the HST 380. Not sure how it does through denim but I'm carrying it now in my LCR.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I fill the hollow base wadcutters with JB Weld


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

